
AMD products are not susceptible to SPOILER exploit - montalbano
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-240
======
geezerjay
FTA AMD confirms nothing. It just states that the company believes it's not
vulnerable to the SPOILER vulnerability due to AMD's processor architecture.

Mods, could you please fix the title? Not only does the article confirm
nothing but it's also specific to a single vulnerabilty.

~~~
pornel
"doesn't have the vulnerability" is an _unfalsifiable_ claim, so the onus is
on researchers to prove that it does have the vulnerability.

~~~
rhn_mk1
You mean "unprovable". It's falsified when someone finds a way to exploit the
vulnerability.

~~~
pornel
Ah, indeed. Thanks for correction.

------
spamizbad
I'd wait for a 3rd party to confirm this.

~~~
mfoy_
I think it's safe to say that if the processors do not use partial address
matches above address bit 11 when resolving load conflicts then they would not
be vulnerable to an exploit which can gain access to partial address
information above address bit 11 during load operations.

------
xemdetia
Title would be improved by adding reference to SPOILER. There's too many
processor vulnerabilities bouncing around right now.

~~~
sctb
Added. Thanks!

